# Resting a pork loin?



## cripplecreek (Sep 7, 2010)

After taking a pork loin to 140-145 do you rest it in a cooler just as you do a brisket, butt, etc.?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 7, 2010)

No need to rest a loin to that extent if you are serving it up right away. You should just tent it or lightly wrap it in some foil to control it's cooling before slicing. I usually give it 10-15 minutes to redistribute before slicing.

Now the big thing, I think you should go to at least 160 for safety sake and even to 165 will yield tender, pink meat. 170 will keep the women from cocking their heads while they probe it with their knives...

Are you doing a sear before the smoke? I've had great results searing all around on high heat then putting to the back of the grill and using one burner on low to maintain 250 or so degrees..


----------



## cripplecreek (Sep 7, 2010)

I would assume that the sear helps to keep it moist while going to 160?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't believe it keeps it any moister or it would technically be impossible to dry out meat on a grill. What is does is carmelizes the something in the meat which in turn changes the flavor. Same reason why you want to brown meat for stews, chili, stroganoff, etc. Plus, it changes the color and makes it look more like cooked meat which is more appealing to humans. Loins don't take long since they are very lean, so some added color and texture won't hurt a bit. you won't advance the cooking of the loin hardly at all by searing it..


----------



## stl-rich (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't sear - I just take it to 145F, rest for 10 -15 tented in foil.

Haven't been any tricanosis(sp) in the states in the last decade or so


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 7, 2010)

I would rest it for 15-30 minutes, but you don't need to do an hour or more, like a butt.


----------

